# Seating Configuration for 7 1/2 ft wide by 15 feet long Home Theater



## jgomez1000

Hello all, I'm in my initial stages of creating a home theater in a small narrow room. This is my only option so there is no room to increase the size. 

I intend to have a 70-80 foot screen one foot from one of the walls. I am wondering how much seating I can insert without it being ridiculously cramped. Ideally I want 4 seats since I have a family of 4.

I am open to the traditional movie theater type of seats - like the ones in the movie theaters - but would have to at least be the taller ones where you can rest your head. 

Do you think it's possible to have movie theater type of seats or a couch against the opposite (back) wall and then have a row of 2 seats in the middle of the room? Would the 1st row be too close to the tv? 

I believe if I put the middle row of 2 seats, my eyes would be around 7-8 feet from the screen. 

Thank you - any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RSH

> I intend to have a 70-80 foot screen one foot from one of the walls.


you got some large space there 

I assume you meant 70-80" diagonal screen?

The rule of thumb - if the screen 16x9 you would multiply the width of the screen by 1.5 and that will give you the recommended min. distance from the screen to the front row viewer eyes.


----------



## jgomez1000

Thanks - yes, sorry, I meant 70-80 diagonal. That would put the first row right at that minimum you said so it should be good. 

But I wonder if literally the seats will fit and people will be able to sit comfortably. I think the first row could have the some type of recliner chairs but I wonder if the space from the back of those chairs would allow space for another row in the back. Would you know?

How much space is recommended from the back of the 1st row to the 2nd row? 

Thanks.


----------



## RSH

If the second row is stadium seating you would need about 4 feet for that row including the seating. If you want to put the recliners on the back row as well, then you need at least 6 foot deep riser.


----------



## jgomez1000

Thank you Roman.

So let's say I have the 2nd row against the back wall and allow 4 feet to the 1st row. Do the 1st row seats go right at the 4 foot mark, or do I have to add a foot or more? 

Also, if I am going to rise the back row, do I make it, let's say the platform is 5 feet and then the 4 feet for the seats to sit on top of the platform? Or would the platform also be 4 feet as well? 

I'm tight on distance so every inch counts here which is why I am asking so many questions. -)


----------



## RSH

You would place the front row of seats about 4-6" away from the platform. In most cases the backs of the chairs are angled out a bit, so the backs will be will be right at the front of the platform.

Again, if you are only going to use stadium seating for the back row, then about 4' deep platform will do. If you want to use recliners in the back row, you would need at least 6' platform.


----------



## jgomez1000

Thank you - so yes, I plan on using just stadium seating in the back row. Let's say I have 7 feet of space, how many seats do you believe I can fit? 2 or 3? 

So I will create a 4 foot platform, and place the stadium seating on there. Then I will put 2 recliners 4-6" from the platform. Perfect. 

Do you know where I can find these seats for the stadium seating in the back row that would be place on the 4 foot platform?

How high should the platform be? 

Thanks!


----------



## RSH

Platform height needs to be calculated and it will depend on 3 parameters:

1. distance from the floor to the bottom of the screen viewing area.
2. distance from the screen to the front row viewers
3. distance from the screen to the back row viewers


----------



## Andre

Here is a good calculator for playing around with seating distance, screen size, projector brightness

http://carltonbale.com/home-theater/home-theater-calculator/


----------



## Medi0gre

I like this calc for figuring my riser height. 


http://calc.xn--f5a.net/


----------



## jgomez1000

Thank you both!


----------

